# Princess Jewel & my Brother



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Great picture, Sandra. They're giving each other the look of love....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great picture! They sure do like each other


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

This makes my heart so happy, a good dog is a blessing and I'm so glad your brother has had this chapter in his life thanks to you and Princess Jewel. Thank you for sharing the story and the photo, such a treasure to have.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So nice your brother is staying with you, good for both of you. 
Looks like Princess Jewel has him wrapped around her paws..... they certainly know how to work their magic. 

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's so nice! I love that she has converted him to a Princess Jewel lover!


----------

